# Job Profile Document



## tarun3kumar

Hello All,

The Visa Application form requires following document -

<<Job Profile as required by the Federal Employment Agency (BA):
http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentra.../VStellenbeschreibung-Arbeitserlaubnis-EU.pdf
>>

n.b. PDF link is broken 

I did not quite understand it. Should I ask my employer to provide me this or Do I have to prepare it on my own?

Thanks
Tarun K


----------



## James3214

That's for your employer to fill in...

http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/zentra...-Stellenbeschreibung-Arbeitserlaubnis-EU.pdf-


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks for your response.
there are two more questions from VISA application form which I could not figure out -

1. Falsche oder unzutreffende Angaben im Antrag haben den Entzug der Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Folge.
If false or inappropriate information is supplied in this application the residence permit will be withdrawn.

There is a text box next to it. Do I have write my name in text box? I suppose it is not for signature as there is a different section for signature at the bottom of form. 
Please suggest


2. Ich beantrage die Aufenthaltserlaubnis für 
I hereby apply for a residence permit for

This question has check boxes and text box next to it, i.e. 
Tage / days
Monat(e) / month(s)
Jahr(e) / year(s)

My job contract is permanent and is for unlimited duration. How should I answer this?

Please refer attached image URL for more information on these question.

Thanks


----------



## James3214

I am also confused, as I can't see the full document but personally I would leave the text box blank and for the date check boxes just put 12/12/99 and mark it 'unbefristet' next to it. I assume you also ticked 'unbefristet' in the application.


----------



## tarun3kumar

yup it is a permanent position. In case you want to see complete application form I have attached it with this thread.


----------



## tarun3kumar

I am also supposed to personal cover letter. 
Should this be hand written or could I type the letter and take print out

Thanks


----------



## James3214

I think they would prefer a printed letter with a personal signature. A lot of hand written letters are unreadable!


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks for response, yet again


----------



## tarun3kumar

One last question (hopefully )

I read on couple of forums that I should not glue my pic on application form. Is that right?
I though I should glue pic on application form as there is special space left on application form for pic.

Thanks


----------



## tarun3kumar

Photos are indeed to be glued. I attended my appointment today and embassy officer asked me to wait for 4 to 6 weeks to hear back from them


----------



## tarun3kumar

and they kept my original degree certificate, which I found a little strange


----------



## James3214

Probably to check if it a fake! Anyway, let's keep our fingers crossed eh!


----------



## UdayBASIS

tarun3kumar said:


> and they kept my original degree certificate, which I found a little strange


Hi Tarun,

By the way, Could you please also guide me, about the Job Profile Document, which is necessary as of now? Did Your employer filled it for you?

Also, which Consulate, did you apply with?

It is really strange that the Original Degree Certificate has been taken by them? Did you question them as to why? 

As for the argument of 'Checking', it can also be established with a Copy of the Degree Certificate!!

BR,
Uday

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## tarun3kumar

I just followed this - German Missions in India - German National visas


----------



## tarun3kumar

Got my visa stamped today. 
James, thanks a ton again for all your responses...


----------



## UdayBASIS

tarun3kumar said:


> Got my visa stamped today.
> James, thanks a ton again for all your responses...


That's Lightening fast, if I correctly assume that, You had Your Visa Application Submission and Visa Interview a couple of days back.

Good to hear!!

BR,
Uday


----------



## tarun3kumar

I just wanted to update that I need to apply for Blue Card once I reach Germany and would have to contact German Foreign Office for that. So Blue card is not issued in India as stated here - 

German Missions in India - Blue card


----------

